# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Gestion de catgories peu intuitive

## Bktero

Bonjour,

Je viens de tester la fonctionnalit, c'est cool  :+1: 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/blo...ges-valeurs-c/

Je souhaitais faire part de mon retour quand aux catgories, dont je trouve la gestion peu intuitive. En vrac :
Il n'est pas possible d'ajouter des catgories sans diter le message. On pourrait avoir une dition  la faon des tags (qui ne marche pas chez moi non plus : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...fication-tags/)La cration de nouvelles catgories est un peu blanque (uniquement dans la tableau de bord ?). Je suis habitu avec Wordpress (pas sur Developpez) et je peux crer des catgories pendant l'criture. Pratique notamment au dbut d'un blog.Les catgories ne sont pas unifies sur les diffrents blogs. C'est peut-tre un choix ditorial, peut-tre est-ce trop contraignant techniquement, mais j'aurais trouv bien d'avoir des catgories Developpez, communes  tous les blogs. On pourrait imaginer un double niveau de catgories : on choisit une catgorie de haut-niveau (potentiellement optionnel) dans une liste fournies dans Developpez et ensuite on ajoute une seconde catgorie (optionnelle elle aussi, en fait...) perso. Cela permettrait de crer des interactions et d'encourager les lectures croises de plusieurs blogs.

Si les points 1 et 2 seraient de vrais plus, le point 3 est plus une ide onirique  :;): 

++

----------


## Anomaly

J'ai commenc  ajouter des catgories systmes. Par contre je trouve leur apparence plutt bcle sur l'diteur de messages.  ::aie::  J'essaye de trouver une solution  ce bug.

----------


## Bktero

Je viens de voir, a me semble bien ! Et en effet, le visuel est pas top mais a viendra j'en suis sr ^^

Je marque  (d'ailleurs, ya pas moyen de mettre  jour cette icne avec le nouveau bouton ?  ::): )

----------


## Anomaly

J'ai rsolu le souci d'affichage des catgories. Il ne reste plus qu' peaufiner la liste basique de catgories globales. J'ouvre un sujet pour discuter de cela.

----------

